# welches mousepad zum ego-shooter zocken?



## Jägermaister (24. Juli 2010)

hi liebe pcghx community.
da ich nie ein mousepad hatte würde ich mir gerne mal eines kaufen. problem ist nur ich habe überhaupt keine ahnung was zu meine spielgewohnheiten passt. in anderen threads habe ich immer was von low-sense und high-sense gelesen. was hat es damit auf sich? ich zocke am meisten ego-shooter und wenn guild wars 2 irgendwann rauskommt auch wieder mmorpg´s  am besten wäre auch noch wenn es nicht sehr groß wäre da ich nur 21 cm für "links und rechts" habe 
hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## zøtac (24. Juli 2010)

Razer Destructor, kostet zwar 35€ ist es aber wert!


----------



## Ryokage (24. Juli 2010)

Um erst mal die Grundlagen zu klären, High Sense -> hohe Maus-Empfindlichkeit, wer so spielt braucht nur ein kleines Pad , Low Sense, Gegenteil, also niedrige Empfindlichkeit, brauht große Pads weil lange Wege (Alternativ ist ständiges Umsetzen auch möglich)
Tipps zu Pads kann ich keine geben, so kleine benutz ich nicht


----------



## stefan.net82 (24. Juli 2010)

Ich kann dir das Razer Goliathus Alpha ans Herz legen, leistet mir bei Ego-Shootern zusammen mit einer G9 hohe Präzision

Razer Goliathus Control-Edition Alpha Mousepad (RZ02-00210400-R3M1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Jägermaister (24. Juli 2010)

kann man das razer goliathus auch zurecht schneiden? und welche oberfläche empfiehlt ihr? weil gleiten wie auf eis stell ich mir persönlich nicht so schön vor das heisst es muss nicht das glatteste sein und noch transportabel wäre nicht schlecht. wenn es hart ist wäre natürlich klein besser zum transportieren.


----------



## Gamer_95 (24. Juli 2010)

Also ich würde dir das Roccat Taito ans Herz legen...


----------



## gh0st76 (24. Juli 2010)

Bei wenig Platz würde ich das Zowie N-RF1 oder N-RF2 empfehlen. Ein Stoffpad mit einer richtig guten Oberfläche. Wasserabweisend. Man kann das leicht reinigen. Wenn es Plastik sein soll ganz klar das Zowie Swift.


----------



## Jägermaister (24. Juli 2010)

was haltet ihr von dem? bei dem spricht mich das aussehen,der preis und die größe sehr an.Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » Alle Mauspads » Razer GOLIATHUS Fragged Omega Mousepad - Control


----------



## gh0st76 (24. Juli 2010)

Das ist besser.
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mauspads » ZOWIE Pads » ZOWIE N-RF2 Thin Soft Surface Mousepad - black


----------



## Jägermaister (24. Juli 2010)

ich glaube ich kaufe mir das zowie. allein schon da ich immer auf holz gezockt habe ist jedes mousepad besser und es ist schön billig und klein
danke für dei entscheidungshilfe.


----------



## gh0st76 (24. Juli 2010)

Von der Oberfläche her ist das auf jeden Fall besser als das Razer. Alleine das es schon Pflegeleichter ist.


----------



## Moritz2000 (24. Juli 2010)

Wenn du dir so etwas vorstellst, habe ich auch noch einen Tip für dich:
Razer Sphex (RZ02-00330100-R3M1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Kostet in etwa das gleiche wie das zowie.


----------



## Sutta (25. Juli 2010)

Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir so etwas vorstellst, habe ich auch noch einen Tip für dich:
> Razer Sphex (RZ02-00330100-R3M1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Kostet in etwa das gleiche wie das zowie.



Das hab ich mir auch neulich erst gekauft, ist echt top.


----------



## Ratty0815 (25. Juli 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir das Roccat Taito ans Herz legen...



Dito ist zwar groß aber echt spitze & einfach zusammenrollen & mitnehmen. 

So Long...


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. Juli 2010)

Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir das Roccat Taito ans Herz legen...


Das Taito ist zwar sehr gut und ich würde es eigentlich jedem empfehlen, aber es ist breiter als 21cm.


----------



## Jägermaister (25. Juli 2010)

naja gut ich überlege mir das alles nochmal


----------



## ZeroToxin (25. Juli 2010)

Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Wenn du dir so etwas vorstellst, habe ich auch noch einen Tip für dich:
> Razer Sphex (RZ02-00330100-R3M1) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Kostet in etwa das gleiche wie das zowie.



Hatte ich mir auch gekauft, habs aber dann relativ schnell entsorgt. war absolut nich mein ding, da es andauernd verrutschte (auf glas, auf holz hällt es)

Seitdem nutz ich das Razer Destructor und bin vollstens zufrieden.

is zwar n stück größer als meine bisherigen, aber das find ich sogar ganz angenehm


----------



## gh0st76 (25. Juli 2010)

Das Sphex ist nicht schlecht wenn man Plastikpads mag. Aber die Teile sind nur zu schnell fertig. Sowas gibts auch von Sharkoon im 5er Pack. Da kann man sich dann direkt ein ordentliches Pad kaufen.


----------



## boehmer_dce (25. Juli 2010)

Wie schneidet denn ein Sharkoon 1337 im Vergleich zu den hier bereits genannten ab?

Ich besitze im Moment ein 1337 und will mir jetzt ein neues pad kaufen.


----------



## gh0st76 (25. Juli 2010)

Das 1337 ist halt günstig aber für den Preis ok. Wenn man da im direkten Vergleich ein Zowie Stoffpad sieht ist das schon was anderes da die Oberfläche der Zowie Pads besser ist. Vor allem die TF Reihe ist verdammt gut verarbeitet.


----------



## habbu (18. Juni 2013)

Hab immer auf mein Razer Mantis geschworen, knapp 25 Euro kostete dieses. Nun dacht ich mir einfach mal, für ein bisschen Stoff muss man doch nicht die Welt bezahlen. Bin dann auf Logilink XXL Gaming  Gaming Computer, Hardware und Software bei Lafaris.de gestoßen und muss sagen, für 7 Euro bekommt man mehr geboten als das über 3-mal so teure Mantis. Im endeffekt lässt sich sagen die Größte ist perfekt, die Maus fährt wie ein Schiff über das Pad sodass kein Widerstand merktbar ist. Mit der richtigen Maus ist es einfach ein Paradies.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. Juni 2013)

Öhm, *habbu *<-> _CSI_ Thread-Leichen?


----------

